# Solved: Problem with McAfee Service Host



## Jusquin (Apr 6, 2012)

I am a technologically challenged senior citizen, so please bear with me. My computer is a Dell OptiPlex760 with a 2.67 gigahertz Intel Core2 Duo processor and I am running Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600) as my operating system.

Recently I have been having a problem with the McAfee program that apparently comes as part of my Verizon Internet service. When I'm on the Internet (and it can be AOL, Mozilla Firefox or Google Chrome), increasingly frequently a gray box pops up telling me that "McAfee Service Host has encountered a problem and needs to close."

The box gives me an error signature:
SZ App Name: McSvHost.exe
SZ App Ver: 2.0.230.0
SZ Mod Name: Unknown
SZ Mod Ver: 0.0.0.0.
Offset: 0883eb68

When I click on the details prompt I get the following:
C:\DOCUME~\(My Name)\Locals~\Temp\WERod2f.dir00\McSvHost.exe.mdmp
C:\DOCUME~\(My Name)\Locals~\Temp\WERod2f.dir00\appcompat.txt

I am then prompted to report the error to Microsoft, which I do, but nothing seems to happen except that my Internet connection shuts down. I reboot the computer and restart the modem, but when I go back online it's only a short time before the infernal box pops up again.

I've googled it looking for a solution, but in various online forums, other people say they have called Verizon about the problem and Verizon tells them to call McAfee. They call McAfee, and McAfee gives them a fix that doesn't work.

Is anyone here familiar with this problem, and is there a fix for it? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd replace McAfee with a much better alternative. There are free ones like *Microsoft Security Essentials*.

But first, uninstall McAfee from "Programs and Features". Then, and it's not optional, run the *McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool*.

Do not forget to enable your Windows Firewall.


----------



## Jusquin (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, Phantom (I was away for the weekend so didn't see your reply until now). McAfee is not listed under my programs, since I did not install it; it apparently came with Verizon when I switched from dial-up to broadband service.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How to Uninstall Verizon Internet Security Suite Using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal Tool (MCPR.exe)*


----------



## Jusquin (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you, Phantom; I followed the instructions, ran the uninstallation program and got the prompt telling me that the removal was successful. I am going to install another security program; do you recommend the one from Microsoft and do you know if it is compatible with my operating system (Windows XP Professional)?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, I'd recommend *Microsoft Security Essentials*.


----------



## Jusquin (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you again, Phantom! I took your recommendation and downloaded Microsoft Security Essentials. This is the first evening I have been on the Internet without those annoying interruptions from McAfee! I think you solved my problem, and I'm very grateful to you.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------

